# Email about confirming HD 4G order?



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I just got an email telling me I needed to click a link to confirm my order of a Fire HD 4G....anyone else get it? I stupidly clicked it to confirm, then realized I may have made a huge mistake and immediately changed my password. But then the 2 non-booze-soaked brain cells thought it might be legit.

Anyone?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got nuthin'.

Betsy


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I got it, but it didn't ask for a password.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I got it as well, it looks legit to me.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Everyone who pre-ordered an 8.9 will get the e-mail. As the product listing indicated (until about 2 weeks ago when the product was approved by the FCC), everyone who pre-ordered were not buying the 8.9, only reserving a place in line. It is illegal to sell an electronic device without FCC approval in the US. 

If you stay signed in to your Amazon account on your computer, you will not have to sign in to your account when you click on the confirmation. If you aren't, you will have to sign in.

I just got the e-mail this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. Mine was there this morning. Asked you to click a link to go confirm and, if you weren't already logged in to Amazon at the time, it asked for you to do so. It was expected -- when we ordered, you'll recall, the device had not yet been approved by the FCC.

Here's what it said:

Dear Amazon.com Customer,

When you pre-ordered Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 4G, you reserved a place in line. Now that the device has been approved by the Federal Communications Commission, we need you to confirm your reservation(s).

Reservations not confirmed by November 15 will be automatically cancelled and you will lose your place in line.

© 2012 Amazon.com, Inc. or its affiliates. All rights reserved. Amazon, Amazon.com, the Amazon.com logo, Kindle, Kindle Fire, and 1-Click are registered trademarks of Amazon.com, Inc. or its affiliates. Amazon.com, 410 Terry Avenue N., Seattle, WA 98109-5210. Reference: 26358980 


There was a picture of the HD4G and a button to click to sign in. The return address was [email protected] and came to the email address I have registered with Amazon. It's legitimate as far as I'm concerned and I clicked that button _tout de suite_. 

Note that it says the order will be CANCELLED if you don't respond to the email.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got it last night.  When I ordered I remember some verbiage that indicated that it was a "reservation" not an order and I'd be contacted later to finalize the order.  

It just asked for a click and no info.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks all...just wanted to be sure. 
Pretty sad that it comes down to this a lot, often wondering if an email is legit or phishing...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thumper, you have such a valid point and I get so many evil phishing emails daily and some of them are really GOOD at looking legit.  Others, not so much.  And it IS really sad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...off to check again.

Betsy


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

No email here...ordered the day after the announcement - Fire HD 8.9" Wifi 32GB.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you check your Spam folder?

I looked to see if there was any way to log into your account and confirm your purchase, which they really should have, as I am extremely reluctant to click on links in emails, but I didn't see a way. If you don't get a mail or find it in a few days, I would call Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe you'll only need to confirm your order if you ordered the *4G* model . . . . because that's the one that the FCC hadn't yet approved. So if you didn't order that model, you won't get an email.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good catch, Ann....that's right.  It's because the FCC had to approve the modem in the 4G.  So if you ordered the WiFi, you wouldn't get it.

I do wish there were a way to confirm through your account, though.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good catch, Ann....that's right. It's because the FCC had to approve the modem in the 4G. So if you ordered the WiFi, you wouldn't get it.
> 
> I do wish there were a way to confirm through your account, though.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . . . . seems like there could be something in the 'manage devices' section of MYK. OTOH, it's not something that would normally be a problem. . .it's just the one device that required it. . . .and if they hadn't announced it and sold it for pre-order until it was officially approved, they wouldn't need it for that.

You did get your email, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . . . seems like there could be something in the 'manage devices' section of MYK. OTOH, it's not something that would normally be a problem. . .it's just the one device that required it. . . .and if they hadn't announced it and sold it for pre-order until it was officially approved, they wouldn't need it for that.
> 
> You did get your email, right?


Yep. And clicked it reluctantly. There could be something on the open order, too....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yep. And clicked it reluctantly. There could be something on the open order, too....
> 
> Betsy


I guess I'm naive! I saw it was from 'kindle-feedback' and didn't think a thing about it. . . .I did verify that the link I clicked went to the real Amazon, but I really wasn't too worried.

Now, If I'd not been expecting such a thing, I probably would have been more suspicious. Or if it had come to an address that is NOT the one I correspond with Amazon on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I'm naive! I saw it was from 'kindle-feedback' and didn't think a thing about it. . . .I did verify that the link I clicked went to the real Amazon, but I really wasn't too worried.
> 
> Now, If I'd not been expecting such a thing, I probably would have been more suspicious. Or if it had come to an address that is NOT the one I correspond with Amazon on.


Those things are the only reason I clicked on it at all. But it's pretty standard industry practice to have any thing sent via email to also have a link within your account. Phishing emails have gotten pretty good.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Those things are the only reason I clicked on it at all. But it's pretty standard industry practice to have any thing sent via email to also have a link within your account. Phishing emails have gotten pretty good.
> 
> Betsy


True. . . .

And, thinking some more, it would probably have been better to say go to your order page and click the link there. . . . then at least YOU are the one logging in, rather than being taken there via the email link.

But. . . . .complaining here doesn't help. . . .you should send feedback to Amazon. (she said as if she didn't know Betsy had already done that.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> True. . . .
> 
> And, thinking some more, it would probably have been better to say go to your order page and click the link there. . . . then at least YOU are the one logging in, rather than being taken there via the email link.
> 
> But. . . . .complaining here doesn't help. . . .you should send feedback to Amazon. (she said as if she didn't know Betsy had already done that.  )


Well, I haven't done it yet....  but it's on the list.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I decided to go with the wifi version, so I don't have this particular problem, but the email thing did make me nervous. I don't think email is the way to go either. It's not a safe way to click on a link in an email & makes you nervous no matter what. Also, maybe someone's email may be on the blink or the spam folder thing. I agree that you should either go to your order page or MYK page to click on the link.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only skeptic here


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

For those looking for a virus behind every byte: If you are expecting an e-mail, it is almost certainly legit. If an e-mail is about something that has nothing to do with anything you have done, it is probably not legit. You can always check the full header, which is possible in every e-mail program I know of as an option. A non-legit e-mail will be coming from an actual address that makes no sense.

Life is way too short to get this worked up about an expected e-mail that every purchaser of a LTE model was told to expect. If you didn't order the LTE model, then call Homeland Security. I have been hacked, infected, etc. and have lived to see another day.  It ain't cancer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Still. . . .it pays to be prudent. . . .and I don't think belittling others' concerns is appropriate. 

If you are really concerned -- or don't get it because it's gone to junk mail heaven (or is it hell? ) I expect if you contact Kindle Support you can work something out.  

Or go there ANYWAY, and provide your feedback as to why you're cautious about clicking links in an email.

I understand they'll send it up to 3 times but you do have to confirm by the middle of November or risk your order being cancelled.  I suppose if that happens, you'd get an email about that as well.

Note that you may not get it at ALL if you didn't order until later.  Now, for instance, you can pre-order, but there's no notification on the page that you'll have to confirm the order at a later date.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> For those looking for a virus behind every byte: If you are expecting an e-mail, it is almost certainly legit. If an e-mail is about something that has nothing to do with anything you have done, it is probably not legit. You can always check the full header, which is possible in every e-mail program I know of as an option. A non-legit e-mail will be coming from an actual address that makes no sense.


Yes, I agree, "it is *almost* certainly legit." It's the almost that concerns me, though I did click on it anyway, for precisely the reason you stated: I expected the email. (Though I was supposed to get an email prior to another order being shipped and never did, but that's another story. ) I read my emails on my iPad; one of the issues I have with the iPad is, as far as I can tell, is that one can't check the header. (If you know of a way, let me know; I'm not really an Apple person and am always looking to learn something. ) I can always go back to the server and check the version there, but, given that I was expecting the email, that seemed like too much trouble. Also, not everyone knows how to check the header. My husband certainly wouldn't, and though a Luddite, does check his own email. Despite my warnings, he has a tendancy to click on links from sources he trusts but I don't. 

My expressed concern was/is that businesses have, for the most part, recognized that people are concerned about phishing emails and they now usually give customers the option of logging into their account from the home page of the business's website and finding the same information. It's good business practice and not difficult to implement. I wouldn't characterize this conversation as "worked up."  It's a discussion.

I can show you some threads here that are I would characterize as "worked up" if you want.... There was a discussion in the Writers' Café about using Word not long ago that had to be locked. 

I've sent Amazon a comment (not a tirade) to this effect.

Betsy


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Still. . . .it pays to be prudent. . . .and I don't think belittling others' concerns is appropriate.
> 
> If you are really concerned -- or don't get it because it's gone to junk mail heaven (or is it hell? ) I expect if you contact Kindle Support you can work something out.
> 
> ...


Suggesting that people are blowing an issue out of proportion is not belittling their concerns. I am merely pointing out that in a society (the US) where people have fewer life risks than almost anywhere else in the world, there has been a somewhat steady trend to try to eliminate all risks, no matter how trivial. Many of these attempts to eliminate all risk have the consequence of complicating life beyond what is reasonable for the level of risk. For example, I spend a great deal of my time traveling and working in Europe and Africa. I have a bank account with a major American bank which required me to perform 4 additional steps to access my account when out of the country. Fortunately, after one year of complaints by me and I suspect hundreds of other customers, this requirement was eliminated last month. I have another account which cannot be accessed from outside the US because, according to the rocket scientists at the company, "the Internet is very dangerous to use outside the United States." That is patently false.

I enjoy Amazon's very secure and seamless service, with robust account data and the ability to control my experience beyond what is available on any other shopping site, with a minimum of login and identity check measures. No company is more aggressive in pursuing phishers and abusers of its identity than Amazon. As a result, I doubt if there is a safer commercial website. The level of concern expressed about this issue is not dissimilar from worrying about whether a letter from someone you know is a letter bomb. Despite the media hype, the risk of data theft when engaging in online activity is minimal if people just think before clicking. It is worth noting that most intrusions occur because of stupidity. I read a study in the past couple of years that about 2% of recipients actually respond to Nigerian e-mail scams. I hate to think what those people are doing with all of the penis enlargement e-mails.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, as someone who worked for an international IT security firm for 20 years, I will weigh in: phishing, and particularly spear-phishing, is a huge problem both in the US and abroad. (Spear-phishing is a more targeted form of phishing, in which the e-mail is constructed to have specific personal relevancy to the targeted user.) And the most effective way to avoid being a victim of phishing is to never click on a link in an e-mail. So I, too, wish that Amazon had provided another way to confirm the Fire HD 4G LTE orders.

That being said, if you ordered a Fire HD 4G LTE, and you get this e-mail, just check the link URL by hovering over it before you click, to be sure it's going to Amazon. I would also recommend logging in to Amazon directly from the http://amazon.com URL, and *then* clicking on the link in the e-mail.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Harvey!  I never heard of the term "spear-phishing!"

Betsy


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Well, as someone who worked for an international IT security firm for 20 years, I will weigh in: phishing, and particularly spear-phishing, is a huge problem both in the US and abroad. (Spear-phishing is a more targeted form of phishing, in which the e-mail is constructed to have specific personal relevancy to the targeted user.) And the most effective way to avoid being a victim of phishing is to never click on a link in an e-mail. So I, too, wish that Amazon had provided another way to confirm the Fire HD 4G LTE orders.
> 
> That being said, if you ordered a Fire HD 4G LTE, and you get this e-mail, just check the link URL by hovering over it before you click, to be sure it's going to Amazon. I would also recommend logging in to Amazon directly from the http://amazon.com URL, and *then* clicking on the link in the e-mail.


I agree completely. My only comment would be that "huge problem" is a relative term, having different meanings to individuals depending upon their risk tolerance. As someone whose entire 35 year career has been in international business and IT, I would argue that it is a "huge" problem for governments and corporations attempting to maintain the integrity of their systems. For most individuals using the Internet who have a moderate level of knowledge about how to use an e-mail program, not such a "huge" problem. And I do think it is reasonable for Amazon to provide its customers with an alternative way for people to respond if they harbor personal concerns about these sorts of messages.

But gratuitous comments from moderators about "belittling" others just because of a difference of opinion contributes nothing to the discussion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wondering, you've made your points.  Repeatedly.  Let's all move on.

Folks, lots of good information in this thread about how to deal with possible phishing emails.  And, of course, it's always fine to post your questions here on KindleBoards.  

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That being said, if you ordered a Fire HD 4G LTE, and you get this e-mail, just *check the link URL by hovering over it before you click,* to be sure it's going to Amazon. I would also recommend logging in to Amazon directly from the http://amazon.com URL, and *then* clicking on the link in the e-mail.


And when I did that, here's what I saw:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/kindleconfirmation/confirmkindleorder.html

Yes. . . .even though I already confirmed it, I kept the email. 

FWIW, clicking directly through on THAT link will take you to a File not found page.

Also, because it was there, I tried confirming my order from the email a second time. . . I got a page that told me very nicely that I already had done so and where I can go to check the status. I think they know we obsess about things.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also, because it was there, I tried confirming my order from the email a second time. . . I got a page that told me very nicely that I already had done so and where I can go to check the status. I think they know we obsess about things.


I did that, too, LOL! I think, on an iDevice using Apple email, one can press and hold on a link to see where it goes, though I didn't think to try that when I got the email.

Harvey's advice to log in to one's account prior to clicking on the link is a good one. I had just checked my account for something else, so when I clicked on the link, I didn't have to login.

Betsy


----------

